# pictus catfish



## NPMIKOLE (Mar 17, 2011)

So last Friday the 6th my girlfriend bought me a pictus catfish he was very active and swam around all the time. And on Wednesday the 11th I went and bought him a buddy and they swim together sometimes but they have been layin on the bottom of the tank a lot the one that I got first is layin on the bottom a little more then the new one tho. They will go swim a little but then they just go back and chill on the bottom. Is this normal? Will be posting pics of the new set up and where they chill at. But all the other fish are actin normal the lace cats are fine the bigger one is a little territorial towards the little one. And the goby and the pleco are all fine and actin normal. *c/p*


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

catfish are bottom feeders and scavenge food off the bottom so its normal for them to chill at the bottom, how big is the tank,because if theres not alot of swimming space he might get stressed out, and i have a pictus catfish right now in a 5 gallon for now until he goes back in my 30 long and he chills at the bottom a lot 2...


----------



## NPMIKOLE (Mar 17, 2011)

they are in a 55 gallon.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Pictus cats are nocturnal. Mine in my 55 hides under the drifwood with a shell roof all day long. If you make it a cave you'll more than likely never see them once they find it.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

that's plenty of space, I don't know anything about the lace catfish you have but maybe they cause the pictus to beam stressed out but propobaly he's just chilling... does he have hiding spaces?


----------



## anonrider12 (May 8, 2011)

I would try giving it a cave or hiding spot... i know once i put my log in the tank my pictus went in and now only comes out at night.


----------



## NPMIKOLE (Mar 17, 2011)

i have 2 little caves that are usually occupied by the dragon goby and the 2 pictus cats. but the lace cats the big one hangs out upside down behind my filter and the little one chills under the big cave . but they are very active all the time. day and night but they will go through periods of a couple hours at a time of just chillin.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

thats normal it sounds like there just doing there thing, i hope to pick up another pictus catfish for my 1 and put them in the 30 long when i get my 55


----------

